# Does anyone Speak German?



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello .....restoring another Vw and was hoping to find someone who spoke German and ask a few questions on some translation and correct German spelling for some detailed wording/ lettering......
Thank you for your time ..
JD~


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 20, 2014)

Hmmmmm... I don't know any German, but I know a few German people. I'll be sure to ask around. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2014)

There is probably an app for it. I have one for Hawaiian words. Might try that,


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 20, 2014)

Im trying to learn German now...


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 20, 2014)

i took german in high school i don't remember to much of it but i'm sure there is a app now, one of my spanish friends when he first moved to Oregon he had a app that he'd talk to on his cellphone and it'd translate it to english and vise versa 

i do have another friend that went to college for Vw and only Vw i could probably talk to he's good he's got a nice 63-66 bug that he made into a dragster it's sweet


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 23, 2014)

I send you a private message about my friend, Stephan. He can help you.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 30, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Hello .....restoring another Vw and was hoping to find someone who spoke German and ask a few questions on some translation and correct German spelling for some detailed wording/ lettering......
> Thank you for your time ..
> JD~


My parents are German. I'd be happy to try to help if you're still looking for assistance


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 30, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> My parents are German. I'd be happy to try to help if you're still looking for assistance


Doh! I somehow, skipped @Jabuticaba 's post. I'm guessing you probably already got the help you need. She's a nice lady, that one.


----------



## majxmom (Sep 30, 2014)

DO NOT use an app or a translator. It's never good German, always a problem with the syntax. You have several volunteers already but we can help you as well if you need it, except we're Bavarians here -- a bit like a Southern dialect, soda vs pop, there is a different word for many things.


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2014)

majxmom said:


> DO NOT use an app or a translator. It's never good German, always a problem with the syntax. You have several volunteers already but we can help you as well if you need it, except we're Bavarians here -- a bit like a Southern dialect, soda vs pop, there is a different word for many things.






> soda vs pop



Love this comparison....I love pop...


----------



## majxmom (Oct 1, 2014)

You must be from the Midwest? Most people I know from IL and MN say pop. Everyone in CA says soda.


----------



## ascott (Oct 1, 2014)

majxmom said:


> You must be from the Midwest? Most people I know from IL and MN say pop. Everyone in CA says soda.



I am native Californian....born in the French Hospital in China Town, Los Angeles....I was however raised for a good portion of my young life by my Grandmother--however, she was from Arkansas...Ozarks....don't know how that plays into it...but always remember Pop...not until I was dating this man once did I realize everyone else said Soda....lol....


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 1, 2014)

I can get by with my german.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

My brother took German and Latin classes in high school, because he wanted the extra credits  but I don't think he can speak them fluently though


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My brother took German and Latin classes in high school, because he wanted the extra credits  but I don't think he can speak them fluently though


After a few years, information someone doesn't need "disappears"... Unless he practices it frequently


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Doh! I somehow, skipped @Jabuticaba 's post. I'm guessing you probably already got the help you need. She's a nice lady, that one.


Aw, thank you! You're very nice, too! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## juli11 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm German what's your problem?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> After a few years, information someone doesn't need "disappears"... Unless he practices it frequently


No, he doesn't have a need too. Latin is sort of dead, and we don't know anyone who speaks German  
It sure seems like it when I'm doing math!


----------



## juli11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Get n2torts his answer or does he need my help?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not sure ??


----------



## juli11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmm ok but my German will not run away :-D


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

juli11 said:


> Hmm ok but my German will not run away :-D


I hope any German I learn doesn't run away....


----------



## juli11 (Oct 2, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope any German I learn doesn't run away....



Haha I didn't know that so many people learn German. How long do you learn German?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

juli11 said:


> Haha I didn't know that so many people learn German. How long do you learn German?


I will start soon, I just need to make time for extra things, like Learning German


----------



## juli11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay haha. It's a really difficult language I wish you a lot of fun :-D but what do you mean with "time for extra things?"


----------



## juli11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh now I read it what is you mean with extra things haha sorry


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

juli11 said:


> Oh now I read it what is you mean with extra things haha sorry


My fault actually, I edited it because it didn't make a lot of sense  LOL


----------



## juli11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yes I'm wondering why I didn't see it first time :-D


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope German is easy when I learn it... Because I have a list of languages I want to learn, with German being the first on the list!


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope German is easy when I learn it... Because I have a list of languages I want to learn, with German being the first on the list!


It is not easy, I have taken 5 years of it (though for 4 of those years I had bad teachers) and still have a hard time formating things correct. But it is a useful language to know and makes traveling easier, and watching movies without subtitles.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> It is not easy, I have taken 5 years of it (though for 4 of those years I had bad teachers) and still have a hard time formating things correct. But it is a useful language to know and makes traveling easier, and watching movies without subtitles.


I'm already bilingual, and I imagine learning Mandarin after German is going to be harder... A person in Germany that I know says I can learn the basics quickly. The languages I already know are Arabic & English.


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2014)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Thank you - maybe I should be attending TA meetings! LOL


My original language was Afrikaans, I have forgotten most of it, but I can understand and read it. Since you speak a second language already picking up on a 3rd is very easy. I am also Dyslexic, so languages are naturally harder for me anyway.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> My original language was Afrikaans, I have forgotten most of it, but I can understand and read it. Since you speak a second language already picking up on a 3rd is very easy. I am also Dyslexic, so languages are naturally harder for me anyway.


God. Luck with your German!


----------



## juli11 (Oct 2, 2014)

The basics are easily but to learn the holes times and the articles of the words would be difficult..


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 2, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> God. Luck with your German!


*Good luck... I hate typos...


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 3, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> *Good luck... I hate typos...


I worked either way.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I don’t speak German but I use Google translator when I communicate with a fellow German hobbyist in another forum. I also have a Russian friend that I use the translator and I’ve never had any problems that I know about anyway.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 6, 2014)

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well I don’t speak German but I use Google translator when I communicate with a fellow German hobbyist in another forum. I also have a Russian friend that I use the translator and I’ve never had any problems that I know about anyway.


Google translates "Caesar dressing" to "Caesar undressing" in Arabic...


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Oct 6, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Google translates "Caesar dressing" to "Caesar undressing" in Arabic...


OMG! Wow that's crazy. I often wondered if anything like that could happen and I'm sure it must have at least in the beginning of the technology, but I would hope that by now someone would have reported all these so they can be corrected.


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 6, 2014)

JohnnyB65 said:


> Well I don’t speak German but I use Google translator when I communicate with a fellow German hobbyist in another forum. I also have a Russian friend that I use the translator and I’ve never had any problems that I know about anyway.


Google translate is very bad about structure and all sorts of things. Many says in English don't exist in other languages, shut up in german and afrikaans is very different.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Oct 6, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> Google translate is very bad about structure and all sorts of things. Many says in English don't exist in other languages, shut up in german and afrikaans is very different.


I see what you’re saying and I have the same problem in my own language with MS Word. LOL
Sometimes spellchecker/Grammar checker uses a spelling that is completely inappropriate for what I’m trying to say. I can’t think of an example at the moment, but I have been pretty embarrassed a few different times.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 6, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Doh! I somehow, skipped @Jabuticaba 's post. I'm guessing you probably already got the help you need. She's a nice lady, that one.


Yes She is ....and so many other folks on this forum .....
THANK YOU EVERYONE !!!!..........
The word or "wording" or shall I say ......what you would see most common (of course we need to go back 50 years)
for " Fire Truck" ....or more like " Fire Rescue" .......now I'm giving away a hint at the new Vw project.....

I have found this ......
Feuerwehrfahrzeug
Feuerlyschfahrzeug

or simply 'FEUER"


----------



## juli11 (Oct 6, 2014)

So the second word doesn't exist but the first is right. But we say "feuerwehrauto"
Do you have a car like this?!!


----------



## Manuela Green (Oct 20, 2014)

Ich bin Deutsche...


N2TORTS said:


> Hello .....restoring another Vw and was hoping to find someone who spoke German and ask a few questions on some translation and correct German spelling for some detailed wording/ lettering......
> Thank you for your time ..
> JD~


----------



## juli11 (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool noch eine deutsche  woher kommst du?


----------



## Manuela Green (Oct 21, 2014)

Manuela Green said:


> Ich bin Deutsche...


Just email me what you need will dot best to help
[email protected]


----------



## kathyth (Oct 21, 2014)

I know a few " bad words"


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 21, 2014)

ascott said:


> I am native Californian....born in the French Hospital in China Town, Los Angeles....I was however raised for a good portion of my young life by my Grandmother--however, she was from Arkansas...Ozarks....don't know how that plays into it...but always remember Pop...not until I was dating this man once did I realize everyone else said Soda....lol....



you got another pop here to lol funny thing is i was born in oregon and raised in mountain home arkansas till i was 14-15 it's a southern thing lol


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 28, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Im trying to learn German now...


 I would have liked to study German, but I was put down by very many people who said: "It's an extremely difficult language, more difficult than anyone would expect....and so on. So I changed my mind.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 28, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> i took german in high school i don't remember to much of it but i'm sure there is a app now, one of my spanish friends when he first moved to Oregon he had a app that he'd talk to on his cellphone and it'd translate it to english and vise versa
> 
> i do have another friend that went to college for Vw and only Vw i could probably talk to he's good he's got a nice 63-66 bug that he made into a dragster it's sweet


 Dude! I took German all 4 years of high school lol
I was fluent when I graduated, haven't spoken a word of it since and now only remember catch phrases! What a waste...lol


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 28, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Dude! I took German all 4 years of high school lol
> I was fluent when I graduated, haven't spoken a word of it since and now only remember catch phrases! What a waste...lol


 It's too bad after all that effort to learn such a language isn't it? The thing is that if one doesn't practice the language, it is only normal that one will forget it...it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 28, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My brother took German and Latin classes in high school, because he wanted the extra credits  but I don't think he can speak them fluently though


 If he didn't practice the languages reading them out of books and memorizing meanings of words are not enough. I was obliged to learn Arabic because I live in Jordan and despite the fact that English is a second language here, maybe 5% or even less, of the people I met speak the language well! Notice I said "well" and not fluently. Know why? Simply because they learn it to sit for exams and there it ends.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Mar 29, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> If he didn't practice the languages reading them out of books and memorizing meanings of words are not enough. I was obliged to learn Arabic because I live in Jordan and despite the fact that English is a second language here, maybe 5% or even less, of the people I met speak the language well! Notice I said "well" and not fluently. Know why? Simply because they learn it to sit for exams and there it ends.


Yes. 
It was more of an 'obligated curiosity' than he wanted to actually _learn _them. 
I understand. I don't think there would be very 'much' use, right?


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes.
> It was more of an 'obligated curiosity' than he wanted to actually _learn _them.
> I understand. I don't think there would be very 'much' use, right?


 Yes. When one learns a language only to sit an exam there would be *NO* use, I believe .


----------

